# UFC 78 Results : VALIDATION



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 78: VALIDATION*
Date: 11/17/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Prudential Center (Newark, New Jersey)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Rashad Evans vs. Michael Bisping
Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva
Karo Parisyan vs. Ryo Chonan
Spencer Fisher vs. Frankie Edgar
Joe Doerksen vs. Ed Herman

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Thiago Alves vs. Chris Lytle
Akihiro Gono vs. Tamdan McCrory
Marcus Aurelio vs. Luke Caudillo
Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Check back here in less than an hour for UFC 78 PBP!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright guys, sorry about that. My digital provider was black for a bit - but everything's a go now!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Doerksen & Herman slugging it out. 

Herman tries for the takedown.

No luck.

Clinched up against the fence.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herman with the takedown.

No action on the mat right now...just laying.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herman comes forward with a flurry.

Gets another takedown.

Joe Doerksen is cut.

Herman with some weak GnP.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herman not very busy on top.

Tries some GnP, but nothing lands.

Herman moves to side control after a short scramble.

Herman gets the MOUNT!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

OK, we got Trey the pro doing the PBP. Thanks bro!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Doerksen regains guard.

Herman is landing some shots from the top.

Doerksen's cut is under his left eye.

Herman laying in guard, not very busy.

Herman lands a couple elbows.

END OF ROUND ONE.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Matt Serra shown between rounds.

We're in the corner of Joe Doerksen, we see the cut.

Herman is shown, standing. Ready to go.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

That cut is looking bad, Ed needs to target it and open it up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 2*

They come out circling.

Doerksen with a low kick, and falls.

Gets to the feet, but Herman works and gets the takedown with relative ease.

Half-guard for Herman. Lands some elbows.

Doerksen regains guard quickly.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Lay-n-pray.

Stand up.

Doerksen with a knee.

Herman with a jab.

Herman left hook.

Herman goes for takedown, but gets reversed.

Doerksen gets BACK CONTROL!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like a big wrestling night so far. Alexander Silva fight won't be on the ground much......I hope....


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Doerksen with some GnP.

Looks for the RNC...

Herman reverses, and takes Joe's back.

Doerksen has a leg lock!

Herman gets weight on the back, relieving the leg lock.

Hammer fists from the top from Herman.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

come on herman


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herman with some hard hammer fists that echo off the mat.

Doerksen is rolling, looking for a better spot - but he's breathing heavily.

Herman lands some pretty good elbows.

Doerksen with a TRIANGLE!

ARM BAR!

HERMAN HOLDS ON!

END OF ROUND TWO!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang ED. Lets go!! Regain control!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Kenny Florian is shown in the crowd.

*Round 3*

3rd and final round.

Herman with some good jabs.

Doerksen is tentative.

Herman lands a KO PUNCH!

IT'S ALL OVER!!!!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A big left hook puts Doerksen AWAY!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hopefully that was a wake up call for Ed, step it up!


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Hell yes!!! Good Job Herman


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG!!!!! ED KTFO JOE. Who knew he could strike!

I am gonna rake up some points!!!! WooooHoooooo


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herman slobbers on himself, but it's all good!

Buy his shirt at Spencer's!

Ed Herman ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

wow..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Ortiz boy, stop double posting please.*

Thank you.

---

Forrest Griffin is shown, as he's in an upcoming episode of Law & Order.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW!!! You can buy his shirt at spencers. Maybe the KO of the night? Wonder how many points i get in FFL?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Matt Hamill in the crowd, having a good time.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah i win points


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Parisyan vs. Chonan is up NEXT!

Pre-fight video hype package as we speak...


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

T.B. said:


> *Ortiz boy, stop double posting please.*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


me? if so when did i double post?  
anyways hopefully Karo wins!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chonan enters with Hendo & Mayhem Miller in his corner.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Parisyan enters to "Bad To The Bone."

*NICE.*


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lets go Chonan


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Parisyan with a little mind games before the introductions.

Our referee reminds me of a mixture between Nate Diaz & Kalib Starnes.

Tale Of The Tape

5.5 inch reach advantage for Karo.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Karo Parisyan vs. Ryo Chonan*

*Round 1*

They come out circling, Chonan with a low kick.

Jab.

Low kick.

Karo lands a big left hook, and gets a good takedown.

Karo passes to half-guard.

Some good GnP from Karo, Chonan returns each shot.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chonan works hard to retain full guard.

Karo keeps busy on top.

Chonan with some hammer fists.

Karo with an elbow.

They get stood up.

Ryo with a jab.

They exchange some punches, and Karo gets a BIG TAKEDOWN!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Karo pushes the fight into the fence.

Some nice punches from the top.

Ryo pushes him off, and stands.

Karo pushes the clinch into the fence.

Ryo swings wildly, and misses.

Karo with a jab that knocks Ryo on his ass.

Karo jumps into guard, lands a nice elbow.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Karo with some lay-n-pray.

Chonan gets up, and clinches.

Bell.

END OF ROUND ONE


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice first round to Karo. I can't believe this guy beat Anderson.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Keith Jardine's ugly mug is shown in the crowd.

Couture tells Karo to "let those hands go!"

*Round 2*

Ryo with a jab.

Karo with a left hook.

Karo clinches, and lands another left hook.

Break, and Ryo lands a jab.

Couture yells 2-3-2! YOU GO!

Chonan clinches to the fence, Karo pushes off.

Chonan lands a HARD RIGHT.

Karo catches a front kick.

They clinch again.

Chonan with a knee.

Karo with an elbow to break the clinch.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

They continue to circle, not doing much.

Chonan looks to clinch, gets brushed off.

Ryo throws a sloppy low kick, Karo catches and takes him down.

Karo in full guard with some ok GnP.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Karo looks for a kimura as they're clinched up against the fence.

Karo gets another good takedown into half-guard.

Good elbow from Parisyan.

More good GnP from Karo.

Ryo is breathing hard, and on bottom.

Another good elbow from Parisyan.

More good GnP from Parisyan.

Bell.

END OF ROUND TWO


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

We sit in on Karo's corner.

*Round 3*

Circle.

Jab from Chonan.

Karo lands a cup-check, but Ryo shakes it off pretty quickly.


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

How can you guys root for a piece of white trash like Ed Herman?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Clinch up against the fence.

Ryo drops for a double leg.

Ref separates them.

Parisyan with a overhand right.

Chonan clinches into the fence.

Karo with double underhooks.

Karo drops for the double leg, but uses a trip for the takedown.

Elbows and punches from Parisyan on top.

Chonan is HUFFIN' and PUFFIN'.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

supermel74 said:


> How can you guys root for a piece of white trash like Ed Herman?


Please shut up during the play by play,thanks


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chonan rolls, and gets top position.

Parisyan with a scramble, and he's up.

Chonan with a jab.

Knee from Ryo that lands.

They keep exchanging sloppy strikes.

Chonan tries a spinning back fist, but it missed BADLY.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

They are both moving slowly, but keep exchanging.

Another spinning back fist, but it misses.

Karo clinches into the fence.

Karo lands a HARD ELBOW.

Crowd begins to boo.

Chonan skipping, with 10 seconds left.

Bell.

END OF THE FIGHT.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Im guessing Karo wins by Unanimous?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Chonan didn't get thrown once, but he did NOTHING to even come close to winning the fight.

Karo apologizes to the crowd for a boring fight.

30-27 all in favor of Parisyan.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Chonan looked like shit in that fight


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to hear Karon won.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Parisyan is looking for a title shot.

BJ Penn in the crowd, all smiles & on his phone.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, Ryo isn't getting a title shot anytime soon that is for sure!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Trey our boy is coming up to put a blemish on Silvas record!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Goldie and Rogan discuss Alexander versus Silva.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Pre-fight hype package.

Highlights of both fighters...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go with the entrances:

Silva is the first one out.....with some Brazilian hip-hop that sounds pretty sweet, even though I can't understand it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alexander is out next to "Bawitaba" by Kid Rock.

He looks *AMPED UP!*


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

oh man i got chills


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Houston probably just broke about 30 people's arms on his way down to the cage with the high-fives.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Tale Of The Tape

72" reach for Alexander - 74" for Silva

Introductions


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

No way does Houston lose this fight. Look at the crowd trying to give him a high five. Bout to get underway!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Gabe Gonzaga in Thiago's corner.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Stare Down.

Respectful hand shake and bows.

*Houston Alexander vs. Thiago Silva*

*Round 1*

They come out, touch gloves.

Alexander comes forward.

Clinch.

Knee from Houston.

Knee from Silva.

They break them apart.

Quick flurry.

Kick from Silva.

Front kick from Silva.

Clinch against the cage.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alexander throws Silva down.

Silva gets the single leg takedown.

Silva mounts.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Silva with a double hammer fist.

"HOUSTON" chants.

Silva with some GOOD SHOTS.

Silva pounds Houston out from the mount!

It's over!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Crowd chanting Houston!!! NO WAY!!!!! This sucks....


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Houston has no ground game!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice win for Silva.

Post-fight interview from Silva.

I hope we have some Staff online to control the stream of threads that are upcoming! 

Once again, congrats to Thiago Silva. A nice win for him.

Very classy post-fight from Thiago Silva.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought Houston could pull that out. He will train hard to work on the ground game and he will be back!


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

oh yah silva baby


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Pre-fight hype package for Bisping/Evans as we speak...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well lets hope this fight is exciting, tonight has pretty much been a borefest in my opinion. Though I don't feel too good about it, methinks it will be another showing of Lay'N'Pray


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Entrance time:

Evans out first looks confident, smiling and tagging hands with the fans.

Mike Van Arsdale in his corner.


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

real quick before the fight starts I see another upset coming


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bisping out next to Jimmy Page & P. Diddy - "Come With Me."

Looks focused...maybe a tad bit nervous.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Tale Of The Tape

75.5" reach for Bisping

74.5" for Evans

Someone's "0" must GO!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Cheap TapouT plug. :thumbsdown:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

BOOS for Bisping.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Rashad Evans vs. Michael Bisping*

*Round 1*

Round opens...they circle.

Evans with a NICE right hand.

Evans looks for the takedown EARLY.

Clinch against the fence.

Evans with the single leg, gets the takedown.

Bisping stands back up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Evans with another combo.

Pushes for the takedown up against the fence.

Bisping with a knee.

They're seperated.

Evans throws a flurry - into the clinch again.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Into the middle of the octagon.

Rashad throws hard, Bisping with a kick.

Rashad gets another takedown.

Evans stands up.

Evans with side control.

Bisping rolling...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bisping explodes and gets back up.

Clinch up against the fence.

Bisping with the MT plum.

Evans with another takedown, into side control.

Bisping gets back to half-guard.

Elbow from Evans.

Evans controlling Bisping's ground movements.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Full guard for Bisping.

Bell.

END OF ROUND ONE


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 2*

Bisping comes forward with a straight kick.

Evans lands a hard right.

Evans scoops him up, walks and slams Bisping.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rashad posturing up in full guard.

Bisping with an elbow from the bottom.

Evans postures, throws a body shot.

They are separated.

Bisping feints from punches.

Evans comes forward...breathing heavy.

Bisping jabs.

Combo from Bisping.

Jab from Evans.

More feints...

Bisping opens up with a combo.

Evans lands a hard right.

Circle.

High kick from Bisping.

Evans lands another right.

Bisping lands a knee.

Low kick from Bisping.

Dual jabs.

Evans throws a hard right.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Evans breathing heavy...

Bisping with the MT plum, knee to the midsection.

Knee from Bisping.

Clinch as Evans looks for the double.

No luck.

MT plum from Bisping.

Jab from Bisping.

Feints from Bisping.

They exchange, knee from Bisping.

Bisping with the double, slams Rashad at the bell.

END OF ROUND TWO


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

RAMPAGE in Bisping's corner.

It looks like a 10-9 for each guy IMO right now...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Round 3*

Jab from Evans.

Left hook from Evans.

Jab from Evans.

Bisping snaps a hook out.

Evans goes for the double, Bisping shrugs it off...

Evans gets the takedown.

Hammer fist from Evans.

Posture up from Rashad, Bisping scrambles.

Into the cage they go...

Bisping reverses, and had Evans on his back.

Bisping with Evans' back!

Bisping with a single.

Bisping with MT plum....nothing.

They break away...more feints from each fighter.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Evans breathing heavy.

Bisping hops and feints.

Evans gets another takedown, up against the fence.

Bisping grabs the shorts.

Bisping rolls him off, back to their feet.

Rashad goes for the double.

Bisping breaks away....body kick.

Evans with a NICE 1-2.

Feints from Bisping.

Feints from both fighters...

MT plum - knee to the body from Bisping

Bell.

END OF THE FIGHT


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

comeon evans


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

Surely Evans!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sloppy fight. Both guys gesturing to the crowd.

Dana tells Evans "great fight."

Evans and Bisping hug and show great respect to each other.

Dana shakes Bisping's hand. Tells him to "keep the post-fight positive."

Rampage looks bored, as we wait for the judges.

...as we go to the judges scorecards:

29-28: Evans

29-28: Bisping

*29-28: Evans by Split Decision*


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

T.B. said:


> Sloppy fight. Both guys gesturing to the crowd.
> 
> Dana tells Evans great fight.
> 
> ...


sweet, I win some points. but how weak is that no finishes? I got forrest whipping either of these guys.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

oh yah, that wasn';t a very good cardd though


----------



## TXWSage (Nov 18, 2007)

Eh, Bisping got his Blemish. I know a lot of people are mad at him bout due to the latest fight with matt.

I wanted Bisping to win. However, I didn't want to see it go to the judges, either way.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Bisping with a classy post-fight speech.

Tells Rashad "well done."


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess this means were going to see Rampage vs. Evans!:eek02: Well, if that does happen then Rashad better work on his cardio big time!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go with Joe Lauzon / Jason Reinhardt.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Pre-fight hype package.

Mostly a Lauzon highlight package...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Entrance time:

Reinhardt is out first, excited, and all tatted up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Lauzon is out next to "Move" by Thousand Foot Krutch, with BJ Penn in his corner.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

To be honest look how much times Bisping prevented the takedown...I think he deserved that fight but they cant give him to split decisions in a row can they... Can rashad win without a LnP?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE ovation for Lauzon as he enters the cage...

Tale Of The Tape

70" inch reach for Lauzon

64" for Reinhardt

Age difference:

Lauzon: 23
Reinhardt: 38

WOW.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt*

*Round 1*

Glove touch.

Reinhardt comes forward.

Lauzon opening up, looking sharp.

Clinch.

Lauzon with double underhooks.

Both drop to their knees.

Lauzon passes the guard EASILY.

North-South position.

Lauzon QUICKLY takes his back, BOTH HOOKS, and locks in the RNC in IMPRESSIVE FASHION.

*DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Reinhardt stands there looking like Pulver did:

Sad, lost, deflated & defeated.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

T.B. said:


> *Joe Lauzon vs. Jason Reinhardt*
> 
> *Round 1*
> 
> ...


Lauzon is def living up to the hype! He should fight Frankie Edgar next!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Submission Of The Night goes to Akihiro Gono. A bad, awkward position McCrory was caught in.

End of the show.

Well, that's the end of my P-B-P for tonight mates. 

Hope it was easy to follow & you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Shivan (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the play-by-play man!


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

*thanks for the pbp*

Wow.. I got through this thread in like 5 mins.

thanks for the play by play.. where do I send my money:thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Great job on the PbP, thanks.


----------

